# The Juggling Discussion thread



## pjk (Jan 28, 2007)

Who else here juggles? How many can you juggle?


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 28, 2007)

I can only do 3 Balls and a few basic tricks.


----------



## Erik (Jan 29, 2007)

I can juggle. I can do some tricks with 3 balls. And I can a bit with 4 balls too.


note. you can read 'cubes' where you see 'balls' if you like...


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Juggling*

Can anyone else here juggle? I'm starting to notice a lot of cubers can juggle, thats what I did before i started cubing.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 14, 2009)

I can juggle, a bit
just a few tricks and of course the normal cascade


----------



## mande (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm learning juggling now. As of now I can only juggle 3 balls, inner cascade reverse cascade, shower, mill's mess, overarm throws and some more basic stuff.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 14, 2009)

I can juggle quite well: 5 ball, 4 clubs, loads of 3 ball tricks and some nice passing. As a matter of fact, I went to a juggling convention with another user on this forum last week (msemtd).


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 14, 2009)

I can juggle 3 balls but nothing special, a few tricks here and there. I can do clubs too but not consistently, I normally drop one after about 10 catches or so.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, yeah, I guess I have to say something.

For one thing, I have this :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWGXV40cu1s

But more seriously, here is my personal records page:
http://www.jugglingdb.com/records/member.php?user=993

I'm pretty good at ball juggling; I've done it for many years. I've done a little with clubs, but I'm not very good at it - I can do 4 clubs for very short runs, but it's pretty shaky. I got my clubs just a year or so before I started cubing, and cubing kind of distracted me from practicing juggling as much.  Someday I'm sure I'll come back to the juggling.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 14, 2009)

mike, your too good at this kind of stuff  happy birthday as well


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, but only with three balls and with three clubs. On the other hand I've done three balls for two hours once and over an hour several times. Amongst them a world record of juggling and reciting pi decimals.

And talking of pi, may I join in congratulations to Mike. Birthday on Pi Day!!!
(He as well as I have a history of reciting pi decimals). That's a little magic!


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 15, 2009)

I know the 3 ball: Cascade, reverse cascade, shower, half-shower, mill's mess, boston mess, 441, box
4ball: fountain..
12ball: shower jk


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 15, 2009)

o and i can do continous backcrosses, then i started cubing


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 15, 2009)

I can juggle. Maybe with 4 if I had higher ceilings. Lol.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2009)

speedcuber1355 said:


> o and i can do continous backcrosses, then i started cubing



How is it that people just toss in "and I can do continuous backcrosses", like it's nothing?  The most I've ever done is something like 20. 7 balls is much easier for me than 3 ball continuous backcrosses. I find continuous backcrosses really difficult - I've spent a lot of time practicing them, and they're still very shaky.


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2009)

I can juggle, I learnt long ago. I always liked juggling with rings as they are easier to grab I think.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 15, 2009)

Since I can't catch with my right hand...maybe I'll learn one-handed juggling


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 15, 2009)

i can juggle 3 cubes...but i only have 2 cubes


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd like to see someone juggle two balls and a cube and solving the cube while juggling it


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2009)

I can juggle a bit... still pretty consistent with the standard 3 ball cascade, but I used to be able to get ~30 catches of 5 balls and do a bunch of patterns (mills mess, columns things, up to 5 ball shower, etc). I invented a 4 ball columns pattern where the balls keep changing places (siteswap 444453 for those who are interested) but it was too tough for me to do more than two or three rounds of, oh well 

As with most things, of course, I ended up getting as interested in the math than actually DOING juggling. So I learned about siteswap notation in all its forms, and I think I found a bunch of really cool patterns that I could get the juggling computer simulators to do. I still have a page of juggling animations somewhere.


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 15, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I'd like to see someone juggle two balls and a cube and solving the cube while juggling it




Mike??


.......


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 15, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see someone juggle two balls and a cube and solving the cube while juggling it
> ...


something like that, but with the cube also getting juggled


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2009)

http://uk.video.yahoo.com/watch/1264862/4437082


----------



## SRV (Mar 15, 2009)

I can also juggle 3 balls and some intermediate tricks....

I tried once to cascade a cube and 2 balls and solve the cube, but too hard for me. Didnt have enough time to locate the pieces and was very hard to apply the correct moves...


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 15, 2009)

I can qualify 5 balls, flash 6, qualify 3 clubs and flash 4, qualify 4 rings and flash 5.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 15, 2009)

I can juggle 3 balls for a few rounds. And hand kerchiefs for about 100 rounds.
I wouldn't be surprised if over half of the people on the forum can juggle. People who learn to solve the rubik's cube like stuff like that. There is just something different about us from other people I think.
Not to make people who can't solve the cube seem stupid or anything. XD


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 16, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> [...] People who learn to solve the rubik's cube like stuff like that.[...]


Agreed; there are a few forum members who dabble in other finger/hand dexterity hobbies like pen spinning.


----------



## Setka456 (Mar 16, 2009)

i can do some basic 3 ball stuff and a couple intermediate tricks


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 5, 2010)

*Cubing and Juggling*

hi i wonder what is the connection between cubing and juggling? because I notice many cubers enjoy juggling too. macky juggles, stefan juggles and more. I would like to know how many of you juggle and why does it seem appealing to you(juggling) and are they somehow any connections between them?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been juggling since I was 17. Rubik's cube came out in the US when I was 19, so juggling predates cubing for me.

For some ridiculous reason, I just love doing gratuitously difficult things, I think. And juggling and cubing both fit that profile. It also probably explains why I prefer blindfold cubing - especially big cubes BLD. Greater gratuitous difficulty. 

I'm working on getting good at juggling 4 clubs now, with the idea of working up to 5 clubs.


----------



## Ness (Feb 5, 2010)

I've started cubing less last year and I've been juggling for 3 years. So for me juggling came first, too. I'm not only juggling balls, but also diabolo, devilstick, cigar boxes and I play yoyo. I also enjoy dice stacking, etc..
I just like having some extraordinary hobbies, people are not used to.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 5, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> what is the connection between cubing and juggling?



Both are symptoms of being a geek and being in contact with other geeks.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 5, 2010)

I juggled before i cubed, clubs, balls, fruit, bottles, whatever i could get my hands on. it took over my life for a short amount of time. however it is like riding a bike, i can still do most of the ball tricks now. cubing sort of phased in and juggling took a back seat, at one point i juggled rubiks cubes (mine my brothers and my dads) at the time they were the only three around, two storeboughts and my dads speedcube which he got because his rubiks brand stickers peeled. Funny how fast things change, now i'm sitting here with around 150 cubes by my desk ready to be sold haha.

hmmm... feel like a juggle now!


----------



## irontwig (Feb 5, 2010)

I juggle too (got some videos of me juggling on YouTube if you're curious), both juggling and cubing are pretty much two odd hobbies involving patterns and mathematics and that you can take both way too far. I know at the very least 11 swedes that both juggle and can solve the cube.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > what is the connection between cubing and juggling?
> ...



Very well put! But seriously, for me I think it has something to do with what Mike said about doing gratuitously difficult things. There is something satisfying about having a skill that is specialized, such as cubing and juggling.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 5, 2010)

a lot of cubers also programme and write websites too


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2010)

PeterV said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > xXzaKerXx said:
> ...



Isn't it true that Stefan and I were essentially saying the same thing?  If you look at the definition of "geek" in wikipedia, several of the definitions there fit what I was saying.



> A person who has chosen concentration rather than conformity; one who passionately pursues skill (especially technical skill) and imagination, not mainstream social acceptance.


----------



## Offblast! (Feb 5, 2010)

I do both, I somehow like learning things that require mindless practice for hours that depend on muscle memory. I also play lots and lots of video games, some that require practice and skills. I put over 100 hours into Lumines Live for example. (60 sec time attack I got around 110)

I'm up to a solid 5 ball cascade and some very simple 5 ball tricks, plenty of 3 ball tricks. For the 3x3x3 I can get sub 20 times full step but not very often.

Amazingly though I somehow have real life friends, a gf and a job.


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 5, 2010)

I personally tried to juggle, but im hopeless at it, dunno what it is, but i'd say dextrosity is a factor linked slightly to both and this would link people who enjoy one to the other


----------



## macky (Feb 5, 2010)

I think juggling came first for me (so I've been juggling for 10+ years now). It's harder than cubing. ><


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 5, 2010)

Mike knows a thing or two about cubing and juggling


----------



## Kxg (Feb 5, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Mike knows a thing or two about cubing and juggling








He sure does.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been cubing since i last june!I was able to juggle when i was 7 but never practised and justt recently i got a set of juggling balls so now im back juglling!i guess itts partialy because i like to be different and they are both "unusual" hobbies


----------



## Stefan (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone know how popular cubing is among jugglers? Less than the other way around, I guess, as there are probably more jugglers than cubers?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 5, 2010)

I've known a lot more people that could juggle than cube, and none of those jugglers could cube... some of them were clowns though... I dunno if that changes the statistic


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 5, 2010)

I wish i could juggle... 
but i can program, know html basics, and php, and mysql
as well as vb c# lsl etc...

somewhat on-topic

i think someone should try to juggle while solving the cube, I dont know if thats possible, but say, while two cubes are in the air make a turn or two and toss that one into the air etc...


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > what is the connection between cubing and juggling?
> ...



Hey man, I'm no geek! Maybe a nerd, but not a geek...


But yea I have been able to juggle since I was probably about 10 years old. I probably learnt to solve the cube beforehand, but I didn't speedcube until much later.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Does anyone know how popular cubing is among jugglers? Less than the other way around, I guess, as there are probably more jugglers than cubers?



I would say way more popular than the general population, but that's more based on guessing rather than actual research.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 5, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> i think someone should try to juggle while solving the cube, I dont know if thats possible, but say, while two cubes are in the air make a turn or two and toss that one into the air etc...



Best I've seen:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Does anyone know how popular cubing is among jugglers? Less than the other way around, I guess, as there are probably more jugglers than cubers?



I have spent some time on rec.juggling, and the question has come up a few times before. In fact, it was a post on rec.juggling that got me started speedcubing 3 years ago! I recall 20 to 30 jugglers there mentioning they had solved the cube, and 10 or 15 were at least somewhat interested in speedcubing. So it did seem like there was some affinity the other way around.


----------



## Arendil (Feb 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > what is the connection between cubing and juggling?
> ...



haha agreed.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 5, 2010)

I juggle. Right now, I can only do three ball+ three ball tricks, but I am working on 4 ball, etc. For me, I can start a solve and get in "the zone" of intense concentration that is very similar to the feeling of concentration in juggling.


----------



## Forte (Feb 5, 2010)

I juggle. I do mostly 3 ball, because I only had 3 juggling balls, and they were the free crappy kind. I just sorta found it fun.

lol let's try this with the sandbox shuffle


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 5, 2010)

I can juggle, I think up to 5 balls, but I find it pretty boring and never practise.

Someone at school once asked me to juggle 5 tennis rackets


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 5, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I can juggle, I think up to 5 balls, but I find it pretty boring and never practise.
> 
> Someone at school once asked me to juggle 5 tennis rackets



I've juggled 3 tennis rackets before but never 5. i used to mainly concentrate on 3 balls. There is one trick that use to amaze me that i could never get, it was called something like factory or conveyor belt or something. it involved doing columns with 2 balls in one hand and dropping the third in and moving one of the original 2 to the other hand over and over again.


----------



## EmCube (Feb 6, 2010)

I work within the Circus community and have been told so many times "if you you can do that, you should be a juggler" (I'm not, I'm an aerialist). 

There is definitely a link in there somewhere - something to do with the mentality of both activities. I would say as a general rule, the majority of professional jugglers I know can solve the cube. There's also a whole bunch of people doing it at the circus school I went to, I've heard it's the same over in Stockholm .....it's mostly jugglers...


----------



## Stefan (Feb 6, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Someone at school once asked me to juggle 5 tennis rackets



Throw them at him and say _"I guess I need to practice"_.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone at school once asked me to juggle 5 tennis rackets
> ...



Stefan, you are amazing...


----------



## Jebediah54 (Feb 6, 2010)

I started to learn how to juggle when I was probably 9ish, and cubing didn't come until I was 15... Of course, I stopped juggling when I started DDR, which I stopped when I found cup stacking, which I stopped when Guitar Hero 2 came out, which then led to the cube, and then back to juggling passively every once in a while.

I guess for me it's just about weird skills that people don't think about, and if they have colors, all the better!


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 6, 2010)

wow thanks for all the vids guys! Mike, i kind of see your point. It's satisfying to do something difficult that other people can't do. As for the cubing-juggling connection, there must be some kind of dexterity required for both hobbies, isn't it? maybe that is why most people juggle and cube, i think.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 6, 2010)

I used to do a bunch of ball juggling, although I stopped doing it a while ago. I managed to flash a 7-ball cascade once and could get up to around 50 catches of 5 balls, and also knew quite a few 3-ball patterns, but near the end I was more interested in siteswaps and juggling simulators (the theory) than actually manipulating the objects. I can still do some stuff now without having practiced for a while, so it's a cool skill to be able to randomly use.

At my freshman year talent show I solved a cube one-handed while juggling two balls in the other hand. Even though I dropped a ball once, people were still very impressed. It's a pretty cool trick and a lot easier than it sounds (i.e. if you can juggle two balls in your non-OH hand for long enough to do an OH solve, you can probably do it in the first few tries). I'm very impressed by Mike's ability to do a blindfold solve while juggling in the other hand, and also by a report from someone else (Ravi?) who did a 4x4 OH while juggling.


----------



## cmasirius (Feb 6, 2010)

I just learned to juggle, as a New Year's resolution! I learned to juggle for the same reason that a lot of people are saying. I like the challenge of doing something that most people don't do. I like the hours of practice. I guess I just don't like being bored and juggling and cubing take up the time nicely. I have to say, I was surprised to see this thread.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 6, 2010)

cmasirius said:


> I just learned to juggle, as a New Year's resolution! I learned to juggle for the same reason that a lot of people are saying. I like the challenge of doing something that most people don't do. I like the hours of practice. I guess I just don't like being bored and juggling and cubing take up the time nicely. I have to say, I was surprised to see this thread.



yes, i was thinking of making this thread for a while now, but i don't have the time. thanks all for replying in this thread. i didin't expect it to be so popular.


----------



## macky (Jan 29, 2012)

Just sharing a run of 8-club passing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9lmP-FtmjI

We're trying to work up to 9.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Feb 24, 2012)

*Juggling?*

Just wondering, does anyone here juggle as well as cube?
To me the two just seem to fit together, although I only just started juggling, they seem to be a good fit =P.
I made a quick little video of me juggling, though I only just started a few days ago so it's pretty bad, but I plan on practicing a fair bit now so hopefully I get better soon .






So yeah just interested if anyone does juggle too, maybe you could attempt something like this: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhkzgjOKeLs

Something along these lines will be my goal =D.


----------



## Owen (Feb 24, 2012)

Macky is quite good at juggling. He likes to show it off at the awards ceremony of his competitions.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 24, 2012)

MoRpHiiNe said:


> So yeah just interested if anyone does juggle too, maybe you could attempt something like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhkzgjOKeLs
> 
> Something along these lines will be my goal =D.



To the next level: 


Spoiler







and...





Ravi is a beast




And here's Mike's juggling BLD solve, similar to the video you linked:


----------



## Tomk (Feb 24, 2012)

I first learnt to juggle about four years ago (compared to cubing maybe three years ago?) and are on the cusp of getting five balls solid. I can juggle clubs and rings but these take a back seat - I only really value clubs for passing and very rarely have anyone to pass with. Rings I learnt for completeness.

I love contact juggling - which has an even steeper learning curve than toss juggling. Though I only got my first ball a year or two ago I am already quite competent. Does anyone else here CJ?

I haven't actually been on this forum for a while, though I still cube occasionally. I designed a website which contains a variety of juggling tutorials, and remembering that so many people here juggle (from a while back), I thought it was a good a place as any to ask for feedback. I was going to make a thread but I noticed as soon as I made it to off topic I was greeted by a juggling thread! If anyone has any suggestions I'd love to hear them. If you have moans about "this doesn't work properly", please include your WEB BROWSER and VERSION, and explain problems clearly.


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 12, 2012)

Picked up my thuds for th first time in about a year and still can easily do 100+ catches wana get back into jugglin'.... so what should i "learn" or advance onto next?4balls?3clubs?3rings?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Mar 12, 2012)

I've recently started contact juggling


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 12, 2012)

Contact Juggling looks really fun and so does joggling ( I'll give it a try once the weather gets a bit better). are there any "main" forus fo juggling? Like for cubing this would be a main forum and so would twistypuzzles


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Mar 12, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> Picked up my thuds for th first time in about a year and still can easily do 100+ catches wana get back into jugglin'.... so what should i "learn" or advance onto next?4balls?3clubs?3rings?


 
Hey Blake, you should check out my new video, my progression video and attempt to learn some of these tricks =].






I learned almost in the order of appearance, not quite though.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh and also, I've been unable to find an active forums for juggling, I shall try again now though =D.


----------



## kbh (Mar 12, 2012)

I can juggle with 5 balls
I can also juggle with 4 clubs

I also have tried to solve a rubiks cube during juggling but thats hard...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2012)

The most active internet place for juggling is probably still the newsgroup rec.juggling. The easiest method to access it is probably IJDb: http://www.jugglingdb.com/news/.

It's still pretty active, and IJDb generally will point you at a lot of the best internet resources for juggling.

There are some other forums out there, but they don't seem to have the activity that rec.juggling has.


----------



## cubizh (Mar 12, 2012)

David Calvo and his juggling solves:


----------



## peterbone (Mar 12, 2012)

I made my own beanbags over the weekend.


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 13, 2012)

peterbone said:


> I made my own beanbags over the weekend.
> <snip>/QUOTE]
> 
> What did you make them out of? and how?


----------



## garcijo (Mar 13, 2012)

I can do some tricks with 4 balls, but I'm more into contact juggling and diabolo


----------



## tim (Mar 13, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> How is it that people just toss in "and I can do continuous backcrosses", like it's nothing?  The most I've ever done is something like 20. 7 balls is much easier for me than 3 ball continuous backcrosses. I find continuous backcrosses really difficult - I've spent a lot of time practicing them, and they're still very shaky.



I've now spent about two months on 3 ball backcrosses (two times a week for about 20 minutes each) and its only a matter of one or two hours of practice until I can throw them continuously. On the other hand: I have a really hard time learning 7 balls. What's wrong with you, Mike?


----------



## peterbone (Mar 13, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> What did you make them out of? and how?


Instructions for making here
http://www.jugglingdb.com/compendium/skills/equipment/making/balls/barnesybags.html
Sewing patterns here
http://www.jugglingdb.com/compendium/skills/equipment/making/balls/sewingpatterns.html


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok im gunna buy some new equipment tonight.... So new balls( lol) , rings or clubs? Iv never tried rings or clubs btw... If somethings left over ill buy a diabalo;D


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> Ok im gunna buy some new equipment tonight.... So new balls( lol) , rings or clubs? Iv never tried rings or clubs btw... If somethings left over ill buy a diabalo;D


 
Rings are not that big of a difference - if you want a new challenge, you should get clubs. They're quite a change. I didn't try clubs at all during my first 30 years as a juggler, and I can assure you it's a pretty big deal to get used to clubs for the first time. But it's fun. (I can finally run 4 clubs pretty well - it took several years for me to work up to that; I still can't do 5 at all, though.)


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks Mike I've ordered 3 clubs should be here next week I'd say. they should keep me occupied until my birthday(june) then I'll probably buy better ones.


----------



## juggling monkey (Mar 22, 2012)

i can juggle, 
6 balls (learning 7,got 29 catches)
4 clubs
5 ball cascade down solid and i know a lot of tricks


----------



## macky (Mar 29, 2012)

Check out Matt Wise and my WhyNot juggling tutorial, our entry to the 2012 IJA tutorial contest: YouTube, Juggling.tv.

Some of my heffs suck because I'd never done a 4 (four-handed siteswap) in passing.


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 29, 2012)

macky said:


> Check out Matt Wise and my WhyNot juggling tutorial, our entry to the 2012 IJA tutorial contest: YouTube, Juggling.tv.
> 
> Some of my heffs suck because I'd never done a 4 (four-handed siteswap) in passing.


 
will do.....
oh I got my clubs today they are soooooo fun I've gotten 5 catches although I find it really hard to catch 2 in one hand:/ but they are so much more fun than balls or bean bags


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Mar 29, 2012)

While you're at it check out my Factory tutorial! =D.





I'm getting loads better at juggling now =]. I've got heaps of 3 ball tricks, 4 balls and starting 5 balls.
Also I've got 3 clubs and 3 rings down =].



blakedacuber said:


> will do.....
> oh I got my clubs today they are soooooo fun I've gotten 5 catches although I find it really hard to catch 2 in one hand:/ but they are so much more fun than balls or bean bags


 
That's one thing that takes a little practice, just practice holding 3 clubs, then throwing the first club back and forth until you can catch it in both hands easily, it really won't take long =].


----------



## unirox13 (Mar 29, 2012)

Any of my fellow juggling cubers happen to live in the Richmond, VA area? I really miss having other people to juggle with to help push me to learn new tricks. I'm trying to find an indoor practice space that I could use to start up a juggling club and it would be great if I had somebody else to help me out in the process.


----------



## macky (Apr 4, 2012)

Matt and I made a video tutorial of the passing pattern WhyNot and its variation NotWhy for the IJA Tutorial Contest 2012. They've opened up voting for People's Choice Award, which could win us cool prizes!

Our video:





Other submissions: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2F2A1B007CCA00AF
If you think our video deserves the vote, please cast one by going to
http://ezine.juggle.org/2012/04/03/peoples-choice-award-video-tutorial-contest-2012/
Ctrl+F for "vote now", click on the second blue square.

Thanks!
macky


----------



## peterbone (Apr 4, 2012)

Alex Barron has just broken the world record for the most balls juggled by qualifying 11 balls (23 catches). Amazing video. He recorded at 120 frames per second so the slo-mo looks amazing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2012)

peterbone said:


> Alex Barron has just broken the world record for the most balls juggled by qualifying 11 balls (23 catches). Amazing video. He recorded at 120 frames per second so the slo-mo looks amazing.


 
Wow - it was finally done! And it's just so clean - amazing! (Of course, I guess it seems like it would almost have to be that clean to succeed, since even the slightest mis-throw makes it so much harder.) So sorry, Peter, that you couldn't be the one to do it. Did you put "2 years of pain" yourself into it (like Alex mentioned it took him) back when you were trying to do it? I know that for a really long time everyone assumed you would be the first person to do it.

Also, what do you think is the limit - do you think someone will ever qualify 13? 15? (Somehow I can't help believing that if an odd number is possible, the next higher even number is also possible, and besides, the patterns are so different, so that's why I'm focusing on odd numbers.)


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 5, 2012)

I juggle quite a bit, but lately I've chosen to practice speedcubing over juggling. 5 ball, 4 ball + tricks, 3ball + tons of tricks. Check out http://www.youtube.com/user/Jugglewell?ob=0 to see some of it.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Apr 7, 2012)

Please vote for me in the tutorial competition!

Vote for my tutorial at http://www.ballotbin.com/voterReg.php?b=31800 You just need to quickly fill out a little form then go down to the video - 'The Factory' Juggling Tutorial - Dylan Luke (Australia) and vote for that! 

Thanks, Dylan.


----------



## peterbone (Apr 10, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow - it was finally done! And it's just so clean - amazing! (Of course, I guess it seems like it would almost have to be that clean to succeed, since even the slightest mis-throw makes it so much harder.) So sorry, Peter, that you couldn't be the one to do it. Did you put "2 years of pain" yourself into it (like Alex mentioned it took him) back when you were trying to do it? I know that for a really long time everyone assumed you would be the first person to do it.
> 
> Also, what do you think is the limit - do you think someone will ever qualify 13? 15? (Somehow I can't help believing that if an odd number is possible, the next higher even number is also possible, and besides, the patterns are so different, so that's why I'm focusing on odd numbers.)


Hi Mike. Sorry for the late reply. Yes, I also trained a lot on 11 for the past 2 years during the warmer months (since I juggle outside). My closest effort was 22 throws and 1 drop. I will still work on it.
I believe that no-one will ever qualify 13 or flash 15. This is not the same as saying it's impossible. The difference between 11 and 13 is huge. A 12 ball qualify may just about be doable. A 14 ball flash is definitely doable and I don't think it will be long before we see that.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 10, 2012)

peterbone said:


> I believe that no-one will ever qualify 13 or flash 15.



What if you try it on the moon?

Or become a juggle cyborg.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2012)

A low-gravity environment seems plausible for setting a juggling record, although I have a feeling they would disallow the attempt  (Has anyone tried serious numbers juggling at very high altitudes -> slightly lower gravity and significantly lower air resistance?)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2012)

Stefan said:


> What if you try it on the moon?
> 
> Or become a juggle cyborg.


 
Stefan, your post reminded me of this paper, which I vaguely remembered reading years ago. I also thought I remembered something else I read that talked specifically about the moon, but I can't find it anywhere. (Probably it was just a post on rec.juggling.)


----------



## Stefan (Apr 10, 2012)

Btw, a few days ago I watched this which at 1:30 says _"To keep nine balls moving separately, Anthony has to vary the speed as well as the height of each throw"_. Is that true? Why? I always thought it's perfect if every throw is exactly the same (except left/right mirrored, of course).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Btw, a few days ago I watched this which at 1:30 says _"To keep nine balls moving separately, Anthony has to vary the speed as well as the height of each throw"_. Is that true? Why? I always thought it's perfect if every throw is exactly the same (except left/right mirrored, of course).


 
I think it's pretty safe to say that he doesn't "have to" vary the speed as well as the height of each throw. If he could actually throw them all exactly the same (well, all the same from a given hand - you know what I mean), it would work perfect. But we all know that even Anthony actually does vary the throws, although Anthony's throws vary much less than pretty much anyone else's in the world. I wonder a little if the misinformation that led to that faulty quote might be due to the fact that when they program robots to juggle, I think I read that some of them actually do vary the height and speed of each throw to compensate for previous mistakes; then perhaps whoever did the voiceover here assumed a human would have to do the same. Anthony's pattern is so perfect that I'm sure there's never a *need* to compensate by throwing differently - he has plenty of room in the pattern to be able to make all his corrections in the catching part of it, if he wants.

Interestingly, Anthony does vary at least one of his throws - he always starts by throwing the first ball a little higher than the rest. Apparently a habit going back to when he was a kid.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (May 9, 2012)

So I here you guys like me updating this thread with my juggling videos... So here I go again .

2.5 months of juggling now  pretty happy with my progress!


----------



## unirox13 (May 9, 2012)

Who here uses Russian Balls? I was a Russian Hater for quite sometime but I'm becoming a huge fan of them. I've made probably 6 or so sets of them over the past year out of everything from playpit balls to dog toys. Right now my main balls are the Plug & Play Russians by Play. 
What are your favorite shells for Russians? If you're using playpit Russians which brand of playpit balls are you using? The ones that I got from Walmart were total crap. 

P.S. Morphine, dude, I wish I'd progressed half as quickly as you. Awesome work dude.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (May 17, 2012)

I used russians as my mains for about a month of that progression and only just switched out to some homemade bean bags a few days ago.
I just used cheapy playpit balls from Kmart, with salt as filling, and they were decent but I'd prefer bigger ones- like the plug and play ones- but I don't want to really spend money on juggling balls for a while as I've already got so many different types to work with.
My most recently made bags are made in the 6 panel style sportco balls are made but I used denim as the material and birdseed filling. They're actually pretty good though, they feel heaps better for practicing 5b than russians, though the russians are just so good for showers and well everything really . 
But I've decided I'll stick to my new beanbags for a month or so and see how they are, then see if I want to keep using them or move back to russians .


----------



## macky (May 19, 2012)

More stuff I recorded!


----------



## IanTheCuber (May 19, 2012)

3 BALLS


----------



## macky (May 24, 2012)

More passing!
6-count popcorn, 3-count popcorn, 8 singles, 9 (doubles over singles)


----------



## Nico1 (May 28, 2012)

*OK I guess*

I can do 3 balls and tons of tricks, but then 4 balls are shaky and I drop like 1 in 25... no tricks for 4.


----------



## unirox13 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just thought I'd post this review of the soon to be released 32-panel Tossaball juggling balls from www.flyingclipper.com 

I had a ton of fun making the review and these props are amazing.

[video=youtube_share;dkyG98pkjEc]http://youtu.be/dkyG98pkjEc[/video]


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 27, 2012)

not so small update(for me) : YAYYY Finally i got 5ball flash I was waiting for it really. I started doing some tonight and abut 10 or so attempt before i got it i was catching 4 balls and the 5th ball would just hhop off the 2 balls in my hand... so happy.

Also I'd lie you guys opiinion on the subject of "you should be good at 4 balls before you learn 5" thing?


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah, I juggle. I can do 3, 4, and 5, plus a buch of tricks with all of them.
I can juggle two balls and a cube while solving the cube, but I have only done that once.


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 23, 2012)

unirox13 said:


> Just thought I'd post this review of the soon to be released 32-panel Tossaball juggling balls from www.flyingclipper.com
> 
> I had a ton of fun making the review and these props are amazing.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;dkyG98pkjEc]http://youtu.be/dkyG98pkjEc[/video]



Bump and new info! The balls from the above video are now available at flyingclipper.com

Go check out the Tossaball Phat Tyre 32 juggling balls 
http://www.flyingclipper.com/home/fly/page_1024_134/tossaball_phat_tyre_32_juggle_ball.html


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 3, 2012)

I've watched hundred of juggling vids, and quite a lot of anthony gatto's but this is just mind blowing


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 25, 2012)

who are the juggling people i should subscribe to on youtube you who post good content/ post semi frequently?

also, what are some impressive looking 3 club tricks? i can juglle 3 clubs consistantly and can do doubles 70% of the time?


----------



## Ravi (Apr 22, 2013)

Rubiksboy1 said:


> I can juggle two balls and a cube while solving the cube, but I have only done that once.



Just wondering--is this the way I do it (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYjgwfV84TE), or juggling two in one while solving OH? (Or Bret Wengeler's siteswap/some other pattern?)


----------



## rj (Aug 22, 2013)

*Juggling?*

I have noticed that many cubers can juggle, including Macky and Feliks. How many balls, and is it a main hobby?




EDIT: I cannot juggle any more than 1 ball.


----------



## kcl (Aug 23, 2013)

rj said:


> I have noticed that many cubers can juggle, including Macky and Feliks. How many balls, and is it a main hobby?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what you mean is you play catch with yourself. I can do basic juggling (3 balls), but the main style I like is contact. The concept of isolations is so cool to me..


----------



## Eva (Aug 31, 2013)

I like to juggle,I can juggle with 3 balls (a lot of tricks) almost 4.
And I'm juggling with 3 rings.

Recently I saw this vid,maybe it's already shared on this forum.
Someone is solving his cub while juggling:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_gHa2x2OQA.


----------



## peterbone (Sep 6, 2013)

Eva, the person in that video is the person who posted in this thread 3 posts before yours. It's very impressive.

Here's my latest juggling video, which is focused on difficult balancing tricks. If the YouTube link doesn't work then try the link underneath.




http://juggling.tv/13393


----------

